# Veins in arms stick out



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

My veins look like they are enlarged (inflammed?) when I tilt my arms downwards. Some days they are worse than others. Some days they are slightly painful. What could cause this?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Starting too many threads.


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Answer: http://tinyurl.com/4gapykc

x


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Higher blood pressure, stress, warm weather (vaso-dilation). Wet your arms and then place them in front of an air conditioner for a moment and see what happens to them.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Could just be nothing. Some people have prominent veins. 

Whenever I go to give blood, I get complimented for it by the nurse sticking the needle in me.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Should see mine 
It's perfectly normal. As the person above said, some people just have very prominent veins.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Charizard said:


> Could just be nothing. Some people have prominent veins.
> 
> Whenever I go to give blood, I get complimented for it by the nurse sticking the needle in me.


Finding a vein on me is no easy task.

Seems amount of body fat plays a role here. If you look at body builders where they have as little body fat as possible to best show off their muscles, you can see their veins bulging out from across the room.


----------



## changeforthebetter (Feb 15, 2011)

i have this problem, but they dont hurt that sounds like it may be something else
it makes me self conscious and screws my sa. i run my arms under the tap before i leave home to cool them, i wear jumpers when it is hot so people cant see them, i always fold my arms to hide them, i hate it!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

You say they can be painful? Have you considered varicose veins? I think they're usually a bit more extreme than what you describe, though.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

it seems like what i eat has a direct affect on the veins.. sometimes within minutes if i don't eat the right thing my veins will bulge more and pop out. some days they look perfect.. i'm trying to figure out which foods do this... been slowly stopping and starting stuff..


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

my mom says it is the acid of food? some fruits are more acidic than others?


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Or it's possible stuff I touch does this to my veins? I'm not entirely sure if its stuff i eat or if its stuff i touch..


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

or maybe it's my plate... i eat on this old silverware (which was probably my grandfathers and has passed down for several generations)... i need to clean the plate better next time before i eat..


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

You really need to calm down. It's perfectly normal! As it has been said above, some of us just have more prominent veins. Judging your picture, you are thin like myself, which could be why. The pain is when you strain them. And for the record, the more you stress, the more they will bulge. I've had mine checked out by a doctor so I'm pretty sure you're fine. There are other things that will make them bulge as well such as temperature, diet, and really if you are doing anything. Don't worry about it, it's just veins and nobody really looks at them nor cares. If you are still concerned, just go to the doctor.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My brother has huge veins sticking out of his arms. He's built like a machine. And my moms boyfriend is the same way. He's super thin, though, but strong as hell(lumberjack)


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

I think sugar can make ones veins more prominent. I think I heard somewhere that bodybuilders have sugary foods just before going on stage so that their veins are more prominent.

I have pretty prominent veins. If my bodyfat was low they'd probably be popping out all over the place.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

If there is pain I would not immediately write it off as normal. It would be good to consult a doctor if possible just in case. You can see all the veins from the back of my hands and feet up my arms and legs but they never hurt. It's actually hard for them to draw blood too. They usually can't get as much as they want and have to give up. I've also taken to just telling them not to bother with my left elbow where they always want to start. They see the veins there and think it will be easy but I always end up with a giant bruised patch before they move on to a different area.


----------

